# Live trading rooms?



## fapturbo (14 June 2009)

Anyone had any experience with any??

Interested to hear about it from anyone who has tried one...


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

Depends what exactly you mean by: "live trading rooms"
Ones where they provide trade signals of a fee basis?
Or ones where a bunch of traders get together on chat, for free?
If you mean the later, then i can tell you it is difficult to get traders together
on a live basis, without ego's clashing.


----------



## white_goodman (22 June 2009)

ahh internet warriors, there are so many of them...

someone referred me to 'marketfriends' once... i never really checked it out tho


----------



## lasty (22 June 2009)

caribean said:


> Depends what exactly you mean by: "live trading rooms"
> Ones where they provide trade signals of a fee basis?
> Or ones where a bunch of traders get together on chat, for free?
> If you mean the later, then i can tell you it is difficult to get traders together
> on a live basis, without ego's clashing.




They are called dealing rooms what banks and hege funds operate out of.
Sure there are ego's in any job but the important thing to remember is that you are utilising information ie other people's contacts around the globe to get a heads up or ideas.
Information is vital in trading FX and thats why its imperative to build up a network of friends globally.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 June 2009)

um guys ........

there happens to be a live chatroom right here on ASF !

currently used by shonky car salesman , egotistical nuns , stock market angels and a seedy bunch of ASX traders 

we there during ASX mkt hours but the room is often used at night by other currency and indicies traders 

leave ones sensitivitys at the door 

oh and bring a sixpack and a steak

thankyou


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> um guys ........
> 
> there happens to be a live chatroom right here on ASF !
> 
> ...



Hey! you mean to say that thing works??
lol, every time i clicked on it, all i get is a blue flash screen and nothing else...
obviously missing something huh?


----------



## fapturbo (22 June 2009)

caribean said:


> Depends what exactly you mean by: "live trading rooms"
> Ones where they provide trade signals of a fee basis?
> Or ones where a bunch of traders get together on chat, for free?
> If you mean the later, then i can tell you it is difficult to get traders together
> on a live basis, without ego's clashing.




I was talking about this sort of one..

http://www.yourtradingroom.com/

Live trades called as they happen all  you have to do is press the button..


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

Ahh yes, i did have a look (out of boredom) was not impressed, lasted about 1 hour.
Are you after a trading room because you need trading guidance? or because trading can be boring, and you need the interaction with other traders?
must add, it was a free trial


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

So is anyone else having trouble with the live chat?


----------



## Naked shorts (22 June 2009)

caribean said:


> So is anyone else having trouble with the live chat?




You need to use internet explorer


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 June 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> You need to use internet explorer




i was in on firefox no issues


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (22 June 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> You need to use internet explorer




It works fine on Google Chrome here too.


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

Nope! it will not run! talk about frustrating!
i have IE in two different PC's one a 7 the other a 8, won't even run on Ubuntu with FF,
i have tried everything, unistaling Flash player, and reinstalling, but it gets blocked somewhere, and i can't find where (already checked firewall logs)


----------



## Naked shorts (22 June 2009)

werid, its never worked on firefox for me.

I dont visit often, those people dont look kindly to posters...unless you are a very holy Nun.


----------



## caribean (22 June 2009)

I'm not exactly busting my **** because i'm keen to post on the chat, it's just that it has become a challenge now, and i'll have to find out why it is not working, i just installed FF on my XP pro too, but same problem 
It reminds me a lot of trying to install Real player, i had to result to safe mode


----------



## Jason Rogers (25 June 2009)

Sometimes you can find traders setting up live trading rooms through skype, but have to do a search for them.


----------



## Chaka1988 (6 July 2009)

*live room trading*

What do you think about live trading room? any advise about a good company?


----------



## Mr J (6 July 2009)

Chat works fine for me. Was not abused.


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2009)

Mr J said:


> Chat works fine for me. Was not abused.




sorry about that .maybe next time


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> werid, its never worked on firefox for me.
> 
> I dont visit often, those people dont look kindly to posters...unless you are a very holy Nun.




uh ? what you on about ? was it because i referred to you as " noody pants " in there ..other than that i cant recall anyone giving you a hard time ...... the more opinions  the merrier .

tis a good room during market hours ..yes it can get a lil heated now and then but at least ppl can chat about stock and trading without others trying to pick ya pocket while visiting


----------



## Naked shorts (6 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> uh ? what you on about ? was it because i referred to you as " noody pants " in there ..other than that i cant recall anyone giving you a hard time ...... the more opinions  the merrier .




You never gave me a hard time, the others however didn't think to highly of me and my posting ways. Seems we are a bunch of "toga wearers".


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> You never gave me a hard time, the others however didn't think to highly of me and my posting ways. Seems we are a bunch of "toga wearers".





may have been "frock wearers " ? dunno m8 but i dare say there was nothing malicious in its intent . a few of the naughtier posters have left also but we still got the egotistical shonky types in there 

would luv to hear all opinions and styles . thats what its all about isnt it ?

cheers


----------



## Mr J (7 July 2009)

> yes it can get a lil heated now




Sounds entertaining .


----------



## Ruby (9 October 2009)

Hi Fapturbo,

In belated answer to your question from last June, I have tried a couple of trading rooms (free trials), including a recent trial on 'Your Trading Room'.

I have no idea why anyone would want to pay big money ($395 per month) to sit in one of these rooms.   This particular one (YTR) has lost money for 4 of the last 5 months; they trade off the most incredibly complex looking charts - laden with indicators - instead of just reading the information in the charts - candlesticks (price action), support and resistance, and applying a few simple strategies.

Perhaps they are deliberately trying to make trading appear complex to justify their existence; perhaps the people who designed their strategies don't know any better.

I also had a free trial on the Elite Traders room once.  That was woeful too!

Learn your craft; make your own trades; take responsibility for your own decisions.  These rooms are no better than you.


----------



## caribean (9 October 2009)

Ruby said:


> Hi Fapturbo,
> 
> In belated answer to your question from last June, I have tried a couple of trading rooms (free trials), including a recent trial on 'Your Trading Room'.
> 
> ...




Well said Ruby, though, live chatting between capable traders can be a lot of fun, can help your trading, and break down the boredom of intra day trading.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 October 2009)

caribean said:


> Well said Ruby, though, live chatting between capable traders can be a lot of fun, can help your trading, and break down the boredom of intra day trading.




yep

also get some awesome recipies in between polishing our ego,s

on a serious note .. live chat rooms can be dangerous to the newer trader also ...... they can be looking for the golden grail and take some of the comments as gospel or knowledgeable 

have  seen it in commsec over the years with tag team ramps , tag team trading ideas/calls/advice etc 

the occasional newbie clings to these postings as if they were gold without doing the appropriate research 

we are all legends in our own lunchboxes in these forums/chatrooms but ppl forget that its only opinions and views of the situation as we see them 

i am yet to see anyone 100% correct and ppl should remeber this in a live trading and chat situation


----------



## nunthewiser (9 October 2009)

would like to add tho

we have been given some gem stocks to look at from numerous passers by and regulars lately and would like to thank them for the input  

good and bad to every trading chat room

just got to do your own thinking and own research on ANYTHING one reads


----------



## caribean (9 October 2009)

Well, hot air is not confined to chat rooms...
so many words, so little substance.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> we are all legends in our own lunchboxes in these forums/chatrooms but ppl forget that its only opinions and views of the situation as we see them



Maybe a permanent signature under every post stating

 "all posts are for discussion purposes only and should not be considered as financial advice"

or something along those lines. If it wasn`t a problem then whoever imposes the strict rules upon fora wouldn`t impose the strict rules.


----------

